# L1 below wall cupboards?



## Heligan (Aug 24, 2013)

Can one of you lucky L1 owners help me please?

Is anyone using their L1 on a worktop with cupboards above? This is the only way I'm going to get an L1 in our current kitchen and I'm wondering if it works OK or if I should be patient and wait until next year when we'll hopefully be doing a kitchen extension.

Do you unscrew the lever each time and is it a real pain? Or does it work lining the lever up between two doors, like this?






It would have to be the tank option in the current kitchen, so how do you manage filling the reservoir? I've seen a set-up with a length of pipe which looks as though it would work. How often do you have get to the back of the machine to take the reservoir out to clean? I've read somewhere that this should be done frequently as the water gets warm and so could be a breeding ground for nasties.

Also, could someone check a couple of dimensions for me please? I'm not entirely sure there's actually room for the lever to swing back fully without hitting the wall unit doors, or that the group would sit in front of the pelmet along the bottom of the cupboards. I've marked the measurements I need below, both are to the back of the machine (the diagram is taken from Londinium's website, I hope that's OK).

View attachment 4314


Thanks for your help. I've been mulling over an L1 for the last few days (well OK, weeks!) so it's time to put it to rest one way or another!

Jane


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

If you are going to change your kitchen it might not be worth it, but you could change an existing unit for a bridge unit ( similar to a cooker extract unit) Hinged at the top or two narrow doors. This would probably give you sufficient height clearance. I do not know dimensions of L1


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I had a similar problem to you when I was looking for my machine. I fancied an L1. It was easy to solve though... I bought a Rocket


----------



## Heligan (Aug 24, 2013)

El carajillo said:


> you could change an existing unit for a bridge unit


Thanks El Carajillo, that's an interesting idea, worth looking at.


----------



## Heligan (Aug 24, 2013)

Daren said:


> I had a similar problem to you when I was looking for my machine. I fancied an L1. It was easy to solve though... I bought a Rocket


He he! Yes, that would be an easier option! I was heading for a dual boiler until I saw the L1....


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Have you room for a butchers block, something like this-http://m.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/art/80116997/


----------



## Heligan (Aug 24, 2013)

Neill - yes, there is one location which is not under a wall cupboard. I think the L1 would look fine there, but I have been overruled! Something about it being too prominent in the room.....


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Heligan said:


> Neill - yes, there is one location which is not under a wall cupboard. I think the L1 would look fine there, but I have been overruled! Something about it being too prominent in the room.....


I'd make the L1 the centre piece in my room if I could justify one right now


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

> Is anyone using their L1 on a worktop with cupboards above? This is the only way I'm going to get an L1 in our current kitchen and I'm wondering if it works OK or if I should be patient and wait until next year when we'll hopefully be doing a kitchen extension


Londinium 1 is 53cm deep. Assuming your wall cabinets extend approx 33cm that will leave 27cm space on a 60cm standard worktop. The lever at rest position extends over the top of the tank by 3cm max. So, 27cm minus 3cm (for lever overhand) gives 24cm of useable space on your worktop to accommodate the front part of an LI. Depth of front panel (side on) to beginning of main tank body is 21cm. So you would have 3cm of clearance allowing to set an LI back from the front lip of your work surface. It's a tight fit but possible - especially if you are going to redo your kitchen later. I don't unscrew the lever arm from the body but this isn't difficult - but not something I would want to do on a regular basis.



> So how do you manage filling the reservoir? I've seen a set-up with a length of pipe which looks as though it would work. How often do you have get to the back of the machine to take the reservoir out to clean? I've read somewhere that this should be done frequently as the water gets warm and so could be a breeding ground for nasties


Mine is the tanked version - not difficult to fill the tank - takes over two litres. Tank reservoir comes out easily for cleaning purposes which I undertake on a monthly basis. Not had any contamination problems.

If you are having a full kitchen refit, it would be possible to run a pipe round to the LI - you can get some very small bore piping that would do the job assuming, of course, there aren't any gaps e.g. doorways to navigate.


----------



## Heligan (Aug 24, 2013)

The Systemic Kid - thank you very much for your help. I've checked the measurements and you're right, it would fit but it would be tight. My main concern is the position of the lever. I don't like the idea of having to remove it every time but even if it fits OK in front of the cupboard I think it would look odd. Hmm, I may just have to wait until we can do things properly next year.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

now that sounds like a plan!!


----------



## Heligan (Aug 24, 2013)

Ah, the joy of anticipation! We have a friend who went to order an iPad Air instore yesterday but when he found they had them in stock he went home and ordered one online for delivery next week.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

now thats funny


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

Why not place the L1 in between two opening cupboards so the doors pass either side of the lever?


----------



## reelcoffy (May 14, 2012)

As above -why not check if suitable position between cupboards as per you tube video example


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Great idea, good old you tube.


----------



## Heligan (Aug 24, 2013)

I found that You Tube clip via Home Barista and don't know whether standard cabinets are a different depth in the US, perhaps giving better clearance. I was just interested if anyone over here actually operated like that, but I've pretty much concluded it would look a bit odd anyway. Not keen on things looking as though they are a compromise on space - even if they actually are!


----------



## sctsprin (Apr 18, 2013)

I just took my cabinet door off, but long term will get some of these hinges: http://www.blum.com/us/en/01/10/30/


----------

